

Ask HN:  How do you register domains for non-technical clients? - dylanz

Our site plans on issuing subdomains for free (xxxxx.mysite.com), and also the buy-in opportunity to choose a domain name and have it point to the subdomain via a CNAME.  The site is geared to a non-technical demographic, so ease-of-use is a necessity, hence this question.<p>Are there any API's, reseller accounts, etc, that you've used to accomplish this?
======
JayNeely
We're planning to use eNom for this:

<http://www.enom.com/resellers/overview_api.asp>

The testing we've done so far, as we continue to build our service (pre-
launch), has found the API capable of everything we need it to do, from domain
checking and registration to e-mail forwarding address creation.

Would love to chat, as I suspect we'll be dealing with some similar issues
(e.g. how to walk non-technical customers through transfering an existing
domain name). You don't have any contact info in your HN about section, but
feel free to send an e-mail to the address listed in mine.

~~~
old-gregg
Jay, do they have a PDF with their API reference available somewhere for
download? I've tried to "get started" but they blasted me with pay up and sign
up screen without showing a detailed list of all features available via the
API.

Thanks.

~~~
JayNeely
They do: <https://www.enom.com/resellers/APICommandCatalog.pdf>

